# fry tanks and sponge filters



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

Firstly i would like to say i have very little knowlege on the above topics so I am looking for some help. Basically i have a 203gal african tank and have just purchased a 10 gal tank for fry. I also have two plastic tubs approx 30gal for growout.

Now from my limited knowlege i suspect that sponge filters are appropriate for fry tanks. I am looking for the cheapest option to filter all three of these tanks. My limited understanding of sponge filters has me unsure of how exactly they work. Do you need an airpump which then connects to the sponge via a airhose? if so how does that filter the tank? Also can i get one air pump and connect 3 sponge filters to all 3 tanks will this work?

Is there a certain size air pump or sponge filter i should use to grow out fry from these tanks?

thanks


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yes, you need an airpump for a sponge filter. 
The sponge has a tube that rises up and you plug an airline into the bottom of that tube. As the bubble rise up the tube they draw water along with them. (silimlar to how an UGF works with an airline not a powerhead) The water flows into the tube through the sponge. So the sponge mechanically filters by catching debris and it also is a Bio filter because the bennificial bacteria will grow on all the lilltle pores of the sponge.
The larger air pumps have more than on outlet so yes, you could get one air pump to run all 3. Don't think one small one can be "T"ed off 3 ways, that wouldn't be strong enough. 
As far as size goes a small one would be fine for the 10 gallon, I have a Hagen double sponge A-902, but on your 30g tubs I don't know, guess the bigger the better. I have seen the "Lustar" brand can be stacked for larger tanks so a couple of those might be enough...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Check out ATI Hydrosponges, which I like a lot. They come in a variety of sizes, for a variety of tank sizes. Having recently seen a demo of the Hamburg filter (around since the 60s), it blows away a standard sponge filter.
Regardless, sponge filters are an economical effective form of filtration, and are favoured by most who have large numbers of tanks.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

You can also DIY your own sponge filters for very little money...


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

the only sponge filter my LFS was for a 40g, a little excessive for a 10g fry tank. I just got a cheap little aquarium kit and put a "sponge prefilter" on it. I just cut a littlehole and slid it onto the end of my HOB. Every day or two i take it off and rinse it during water changes. Underneath my post you can see my tanks, look at my little ugly one,you can see the prefilter plain as day (its blue).

Oh and the sponge prefilter is literally just a sponge, you can buy it at a LFS for a buck.


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

ATI Sponge Filters are nice.

Consider a 20 Gallon ATI Sponge instead of a 10 Gallon. It takes up less horizontal space but is tall - and you get more filtration in less room as the fry are not likely to hover about whichever sponge you put in.

You will likely need to cut the air tube down some to fit.

I use 20 Gallon Sponges even in my 5 Gallon Tank.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You can always make you own 'sponge filter'. There are several methods/examples to be found on the net.

One example is to use a cleaned out soda bottle (20oz, 1 litre or 2 litre depending on how big you want it), an airstone and some pot scrubbers.

I made my own styled DIY one some weeks back and liked it so much I made more and saved some cash; plus it was a fun thing to do 8)


----------

